# Breather Valve - PVC Hose leaking oil by valve cover Audi A6 1999 Quatro



## Daddioman (Apr 19, 2007)

I am replacing the fragile PVC pipe w/Breather Valve. Explaination on this system and it's problems (attached below) from Spitpilot was very helpful, although Audi is not exactly the same. The Pipe w/Breather Valve cost me $97 from the dealer. The previous owner had mended this pipe with rubber hose where it is now leaking. I removed the couplings at the valve covers pretty easily. The entry point into the left valve cover was half clogged with crud which I cleaned out with shop vac. It was not necessary to move throttle body (not allen socketed) as I could get good grip to pinch and release the other two coupled ends but I couldn't get them to separate. I was afraid to use too much force, for fear of breaking something much more expensive down behind the engine. (been thar did dat) I gave them a good tug but no go. I'm sure (not totally) the shop mechanic (or dealer) can handle this for a small nominal fee, *but will just replacing this pipe w/breather valve stop the oil leak, without replacing the suction Pump ?* Would having the new unit installed cause the oil to leak out somewher else - like the gaskets, as Spit pilot mentions ? Now that I messed with trying to remove it, the existing pipe broke in two places - even with gentle handling. Man- is that brittle. And the material on my spark plug wires - it's just dust in the wind. I patched it up the PVC pipe pretty good with Hi-Heat Duct tape as you can see in photo found at http://www.picturethewayitwas.com/page_7.html 

Previous post / response from SpitPilot:
Audi and VW have had problems with this...the PCV hoses (one big one that connects to front right valve cover and also to the left rear VC as well as to the "suction pump" and a little hose that connects beneath the throttle body to the crankcase vent....they either clog up and/or crack from the heat since the're on top of the engine they see plenty of heat! When the PCV system gets problems it rasies the crankcase pressure and that forces oil by seals and gaskets (cam adjuster seals, valve cover gaskets etc.). Don't know if Audi uses identical system..but all three pieces big hose/oil separator $60, small hose $20 and "suction pump" (y shaped plastic piece that controls vaccum in the system) $25...arent expensive and take about an hour or so to install..you have to take off the throttle body to get at the end of the smaller hose on the crankcase vent, but you can clean the TB while its off so you get a bonus for your efforts. You also need 3 small stainless steel gear drive clamps (about 3/8" diameter hose) to replace the factory swaged on clamps that you have to cut off with diagonal cutters to get the suction pump out. If you haven't replaced the little vaccum hoses that run all over the top of the engine..think about doin that at the same time..you have to loosen the vaccum relay plate on the top rear of engine to get at suction pump and while you have plate out you can replace the little vacc lines..they also crack from heat..and you can't always tell since the cloth weave over the hose hides just how bad they are..till you touch em and they crumble in your hand...these little vacc lines contrtol the secondary air injection and intake manifold tuning systems so its good to know they're doin their job! 2 meters of hose from the dealer will replace all the lines on the car..its 3 mm as I recall..very small. frpom Spit Pilot




_Modified by Daddioman at 8:19 PM 5-13-2008_


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Breather Valve - PVC Hose leaking oil by valve cover Audi A6 1999 Quatro (Daddioman)*

According to the info I was able to glean...you need to replace all the PCV hoses (oil separator comes as part of the Passat's large PCV hose set up that runs across the top of engine to right valve cover)...AND the suction pump to restore proper function of PCV system..the "suction pump" wasn't all that expensive..about $25 as I recall and took maybe 5 min to install..you do need to cut off swaged on factory hose clamps and rplace 'em with stainless steel gear drive clamps during the install... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Daddioman (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Breather Valve - PVC Hose leaking oil by valve cover Audi A6 1999 Quatro (spitpilot)*

How hard can I yank on those couplings to remove the current Pipe Unit. I don't want to break whatever they are attached too.
Thanks


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Breather Valve - PVC Hose leaking oil by valve cover Audi A6 1999 Quatro (Daddioman)*

After you get the factory swaged clamps offa there...take a little screwdriver and probe the lip of the hose on the suction pump...if you gently stretch it our can get the hose barbs outa there... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Daddioman (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Breather Valve - PVC Hose leaking oil by valve cover Audi A6 1999 Quatro (spitpilot)*

Actually I'm having the problem with separating the plastic oupler on the long PVC pipe unit. You squeeze the ring and it allows release of the snap lock. No problem with the two connection from the valve cover - and perhaps your method will work with the suction pump conection - but there is still a fourth lock and I'm leary of breaking what its connected to. A picture of the part I'm removing and replacing it at http://www.picturethewayitwas.com/page_7.html


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Breather Valve - PVC Hose leaking oil by valve cover Audi A6 1999 Quatro (Daddioman)*

Hard to comment....different system than my Passat from the look of it!


----------

